# Century FMJ on the beach



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I have been playing around with a few FMJ rods over the last few months on the field with both multipliers as well as threadlines ( Fixed spolls ) being the ones that Gary and Luke have and must say that the little blank has really impressed me withs its power to weight ratio.
Its slim diameter and 13' length make it ideal for people wanting a light beach or heavy lake rod that can cast a wide range of weights from 25 grams right up too 140+ a long way. Though I am still to cast over 125 grams with the rod at this stage, but as I stated I was wanting something to handle the lighter range of weights as I have plenty of other beach rods that will send 100+ grams and bait a very long way. 
Based on the field experience I decided that I needed to add one to my collection of rods and after getting clearance from the finance minister ordered a fully built factory rod. 

On getting the rod I was very happy with its set up and finish but not 100% sold on the guides as it only has 5 + tip which is 2 fewer than what I would normally build up for myself. Still it loaded evenly and when matched it up to the Daiwa Exceller 4500 that I had bought for my daughter it felt VERY nice.  

Taking it down to the beach with the reel loaded with the Ultima Distance line and wearing a 35 pound tapered shock leader I was really looking forward to tying into a few decent Salmon. 










( *Rod & reel in my tripod at Moggs Creek *)

I rigged it up with a 3 oz grip lead on a pulley rig and a 2/0 circle hook with a small blue bait and wondered down to the wash to give it a flick and see how she handled the surf. To say that I was happy with how far the rig went out would be an understatment and that was with a simple overhead thump type cast. The gutter in fron of us wasn't out far so there was no need to belt out the rigs. 










(*Rod and reel looking up whilst in the tripod*)

The rod has a parabolic action that with the grip lead and surge from the surf loaded up when I tightend the line in the rest. The light tip registered any tap from small fish but as luck would have it I didn't actually get into a decent fish for the session. 
As a matter of fact the only fish that I got with the rod came when I snagged a previously snapped of rig from my bigger outft ( Rushed cast with big bait and 175 gram grip lead  ) and wound that plus someone elses lost rig and found that the circle hooks had pinned the Salmon. 











( *You can see how slim the FMJ is with a this full length shot and the way it loads up with the grip lead *)

We fished till past 9.30 pm but ther than a few Salmon between us there was nothing to speak of . 

The rod felt great and I am going to head out in the morning to see if I can get a few of the Bay Salmon to put a bend in it both on spinner and bait. 










( *Lee and on of the salmon that he got on his TTSM*)










( *Graham setting up* )

Luke was also using his on the beach and hopefully he will add his thoughts on his set up to provide people with his views of on the beach performance.










( *Luke and some of his gear* )

Further report updates and pictures to come after tomorrows session.

Regards


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

nice rod. played with one before. lightweight but had some good power in it.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Eric , 

Your right about the power to weight/size its a pretty impressive outfit and a pleasure to use on the beach. 
I do however need to improve my casting style with the Threadline (Fixed spool ) as I cant time the release as well as I can with my overhead ( conventionals ).

Regards


----------

